# Vẻ Đẹp Huyền Bí Của Căn Hộ EcoGreen – Phong Cách Nội Thất Taiwan



## qiconcept (14/1/22)

Phong cách hiện đại và phong cách tối giản là sự pha trộn tạo nên phong cách nội thất Taiwan (còn gọi là phong cách Đài Loan). Đây là phong cách thiên về sự đơn giản, tiện nghi và tối đa công năng. Tuy nhiên vẫn tôn lên nét đẹp không rườm rà, mang đến không gian ấn tượng và độc đáo.
Cùng chiêm ngưỡng mẫu thiết kế căn hộ được lấy cảm hứng từ phong cách Taiwan. Và được KTS tại Qi Concept sáng tạo riêng theo sở thích của gia chủ nhé.












*Thiết kế nội thất phòng khách*
Căn hộ chọn tone đen cá tính mà gia chủ yêu thích làm chủ đạo. KTS Qi Concept thiết kế phòng khách kiêm luôn nơi đặt đàn thư giãn theo yêu cầu gia chủ. Nhấn nhá đèn và ánh sáng tôn lên sự sang trọng cho không gian. Gam màu gỗ của đồ nội thất mang màu sắc ấm cúng cho căn hộ.
Để căn phòng hài hòa, không tạo cảm giác khó chịu khi sử dụng tone đen quá nhiều. KTS Qi Concept chọn vách ốp tường PVC nơi kệ tivi màu trắng. Tô điểm thêm vài nét vân đá tạo nên nét tinh tế hơn cho không gian. Các hệ tủ đều được vát bo, uốn cong để cho tổng thể được hài hòa. Đèn kiểu được thiết kế đường nét tinh tế giúp tạo điểm nhấn nhẹ nhàng, sang trọng.












*Nội thất nhà bếp phong cách Taiwan*
Để tăng chiều sâu cho không gian và giúp căn bếp thêm sang trọng, sạch sẽ. KTS Qi Concept đã chọn màu đen tinh tế, đáp ứng được những yêu cầu mà gia chủ đưa ra. Điểm nhấn đặc biệt chính là gạch ốp tường vân trắng, nổi bật trên nền đen cá tính.
Hệ tủ bếp sử dụng vật liệu kính đen đơn giản sang trọng, đúng tinh thần của phong cách Taiwan. Vách tường bí bách được Qi Concept thay thế bằng đảo bếp kết hợp quầy bar. Vừa ngăn cách giữa bếp và phòng khách tiện lợi, vừa tăng tính thẩm mỹ cho căn hộ.




























*Phòng ngủ Master đơn giản theo phong cách Taiwan*
Căn hộ có 3 phòng ngủ nhưng được phân chia chức năng riêng biệt cho từng không gian. Vì vậy, phòng ngủ Master được thiết kế chỉ với chức năng nghỉ ngơi, thư giãn. KTS Qi Concept tô điểm không gian bằng các hệ đèn led, vách ốp gỗ tinh tế. Tổng thể phòng ngủ Master đẹp hài hòa với những đường nét uốn cong, làm mềm hóa đi những nét cứng, thẳng của phong cách Taiwan. Nhờ vậy, mà gia chủ sẽ luôn có cảm giác thoải mái, dễ chịu trong không gian của riêng mình.
Phòng tắm với tường kính đen mờ cũng là một nét độc đáo của không gian phòng Master. Vẫn là chi tiết đèn led chạy dọc quanh căn phòng, phân chia khu vực một cách tinh tế.




































*Phong cách nội thất Đài Loan tại phòng làm việc *
Đây vốn dĩ là một phòng ngủ nhỏ nhưng được chuyển đổi thành nơi làm việc của gia chủ. Phòng làm việc thiết kế bàn gỗ hợp tone với căn hộ, mang một màu sắc tinh tế. Loại bỏ vách tường bí bách, các KTS của Qi Concept sử dụng tường kính hiện đại. Một thay đổi nhỏ nhưng đem lại hiệu quả cao trong việc trang trí và tối đa không gian. Nội thất cũng lược bỏ các chi tiết rườm rà theo đúng tinh thần của phong cách thiết kế Đài Loan. Các hệ đèn led chạy dọc kệ tủ mang đến cái nhìn sang trọng, đẳng cấp vô cùng.
















*Chuyển đổi phòng ngủ phụ thành phòng quần áo phong cách Taiwan*
Một không gian phòng ngủ nữa được chuyển đổi công năng thành phòng quần áo theo nhu cầu gia chủ. Theo lối thiết kế phong cách Taiwan, các hệ tủ, kệ đều có đường nét đơn giản. Trên nền màu gỗ tối của nội thất, các chi tiết đèn led, kim loại mạ vàng trở thành điểm nhấn vô cùng sang trọng. Tủ quần áo cao kịch trần, thiết kế cửa kính giúp gia chủ trưng bày những bộ cánh lịch lãm của mình.




















Phong cách nội thất Taiwan chắc hẳn là một sự lựa chọn tuyệt vời cho các gia đình trẻ. Bởi phong cách này giúp tối giản không gian và sử dụng những đồ nội thất thông minh tiện dụng hòa hợp với tổng thể. Mang lại không gian sống hiện đại và đầy đủ tiện nghi.
———-
*



*


Hotline: *0906 955 699* (CSKH) – 02871029977 (Nhấn 660 – Phòng Sales)
Địa chỉ: 77 Hoa Lan, Phường 2, Quận Phú Nhuận, Thành phố Hồ Chí Minh
Facebook: Nội Thất Qi Concept
Instagram: noithatqiconcept
Youtube: Nội Thất Qi Concept


----------

